# Amazing concert by violinist Peter Ferreira



## Adrianne Beaumont

Last night I attended a concert by critically acclaimed violinist and recording artist, Peter Ferreira. I must say that his performance was a reminder that being a great violinist involves more than nailing all the right notes. It involves having musical courage. And if you have personal courage to back it up, as Peter does, so much the better… His repertoire was amazingly versatile and covered music of all styles and for all tastes. He started the evening with vocalize by S. Rachmaninov, followed by Paganini's Cantabile. After a few pieces by he's accompanist, he returned and performed Romanza Andaluza by Sarasate the Romanze by Arthur Foot and a tango arrangement of a Piazzolla piece, I cant remember the name but the audience enthusiastically greeted Mr. Ferreira's performance, so full of energy, radiance and color, that it was no surprise he had to return for an encore… let me tell you, I wondered what he was going to play… maybe a Bach partita or something…

He looked at the pianist, exchanged a few words with him turned back at the audience, and started playing solo… caprice number 1 of Paganini's 24 caprices!!!!

Thank God I was sitting down!!! It was amazing to see someone playing it up close and personal! I have heard it in recordings, but to actually see it live, played by such an accomplished violinist, it was unforgettable…

After the show, they had some cds for sale, I got his autograph and got to talk with him for about 15 minutes. Very down to earth, polite and umble… A great musician with a great personality! The concert was enlightening, moving, and entertaining. Mr. Ferreira's sensitivity was noteworthy; his playing is highly musical and filled with succulent phrasing. His tone was gorgeous!!!

Mr. Ferreiras official website: www.peterferreira.com

Adrianne


----------

